# Housing a smoker in a shed?



## pellet

Has anyone put their smoker in a building like a garden shed and vented it to the outside for the reason of getting out of the weather rain, snow or just cold? Seems like it would make a nice little man cave with beer, Smoke and protection from the elements! I dont see why it wouldnt work except the smoker would have to be tight so no smoke invades the area outside the smokerw within the shed. Any input? My thoughts are to have my LP smoker as well as my wood smoker in it.


----------



## roller

Go for it...


----------



## biteme7951

I keep my electric on a bench in the garage next to a window with an exhaust fan in it. I don't know if I would take the leap of putting a gas or wood in an enclosure unless it was all metal construction.

Barry.


----------



## handymanstan

I use a electric in my green house.  Its 32 outside and 65 in the GH right now. By 2:00 if the sun stays out it will get to 110.


----------



## boardpuller

I have all my smokers on a partially enclosed porch. Depending how big the shed is I would go for it n exhaust fan is helpful.


----------



## rbranstner

When it's really nasty out I just put mine in my garage and crack the garage door and open the back walk out door and create a draft to take the smoke out. Now that I moved to a new house with a finished garage I'm not sure what I am going  to do.


----------



## daveomak

Garden shed ??  With a TV and a poker table .... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...


----------



## tennsmoker

Here's a pic of a smoker in a shed from this forum













350x700px-LL-dc39ab35_039.jpg



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012


----------



## jarjarchef

Go for it....

Just make sure you have an air gap between your smoker and the wall.
Plenty of ventilation for smoke to exit. If your smoker has a stack you could attatch some dryer vent tube to it to vent outside. Doing this can effect your airflow, so keep an eye on it.
Fire extinguisher, for just in case....
For the wood burner maybe some of the concrete board between it and the walls. Extra heat protection...

But I would deffinately give it a shot after doing what I could to make it safe.


----------



## driedstick

Here is mine http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112916/here-is-my-build-what-do-you-think


----------



## kathrynn

I always have mine just inside the garage door....a little inside and a little outside.....hasn't caused any problems...have a fan going to scoot the smoke to the outside.  It works for me.  Only one time did a huge thunderstorm make me bring it totally inside.


----------



## garand555

jarjarchef said:


> Go for it....
> Just make sure you have an air gap between your smoker and the wall.
> Plenty of ventilation for smoke to exit. If your smoker has a stack you could attatch some dryer vent tube to it to vent outside. Doing this can effect your airflow, so keep an eye on it.
> Fire extinguisher, for just in case....
> For the wood burner maybe some of the concrete board between it and the walls. Extra heat protection...
> But I would deffinately give it a shot after doing what I could to make it safe.



Depending on the smoker, you might even want to go to some double walled pipe if it is in an area where the tubing could get cool enough to screw with the airflow. 


FYI, my smoker is under my gazebo.  It's protected from rain and the gazebo is in a spot that doesn't catch very much wind.


----------



## shorte2326

I built a smoker from an old fridge and have it in my shed. I vent it through the roof. Its nice to be in out of the rain and snow.


----------



## hambone1950

I have a big concrete (unattached) garage and I use my grill and smoker out there in bad weather.....it's not exactly a man cave ( in fact , it's more like a plain old cave , ) but it keeps the rain off. ;-)


----------



## pellet

Had the smoker in the garage last year and cracked the door open but the smell of the smoke still stayed in the shop for a month or so and got kind of stale. Finally got it aired out in the spring. Thats why I would like to put it in a seperate building. I use my shop for woodworking so I spend considerable time in it with a garden shed I can air it out when not in use.


----------



## missed-em

Ran my MES just inside the door of my metal garden shed, doors open just enough to get into the smoker.  Worked fine, but havn't used it for my UDS, built a 30"X30" wind screen/cover for it and it backs up to the shed.  All kinds of workable options - give it a try!


----------



## rich-

I have not done what you are asking, but I am about half way done with building an inclsed shed for my smoker. I plan to position the smoker right next to an outside wall, and just above the smoker I am going to install a through the wall exhaust fan that pulls 400 cubic feet of air per minuet ( I think)

If the fan doesn't pull the smoke out good enough, I have a plan "B" to make like a restraunt exhaust hood right above the smoker, (not attactched) to help in the movement of the air to carry the smoke to the outside.

On the flip side, this room is going to be 10 ft. X 16 ft. and my plan is to insulate the walls and cieling and have hot & cold running water, counter tops space refridgerator and be able to do all my meat prep and smoking in this room. Is it my man cave, You bet.

Rich


----------



## jarjarchef

Rich- said:


> I have not done what you are asking, but I am about half way done with building an inclsed shed for my smoker. I plan to position the smoker right next to an outside wall, and just above the smoker I am going to install a through the wall exhaust fan that pulls 400 cubic feet of air per minuet ( I think)
> 
> If the fan doesn't pull the smoke out good enough, I have a plan "B" to make like a restraunt exhaust hood right above the smoker, (not attactched) to help in the movement of the air to carry the smoke to the outside.
> 
> On the flip side, this room is going to be 10 ft. X 16 ft. and my plan is to insulate the walls and cieling and have hot & cold running water, counter tops space refridgerator and be able to do all my meat prep and smoking in this room. Is it my man cave, You bet.
> 
> Rich




I must say I am a bit jealous of your plans....


----------



## charlesk

could do what this guy did use a stove vent and vent through the wall to outside of garage

http://forum.bradleysmoker.com/index.php?topic=30858.0


----------



## daveomak

Rich- said:


> I have not done what you are asking, but I am about half way done with building an inclsed shed for my smoker. I plan to position the smoker right next to an outside wall, and just above the smoker I am going to install a through the wall exhaust fan that pulls 400 cubic feet of air per minuet ( I think)
> 
> If the fan doesn't pull the smoke out good enough, I have a plan "B" to make like a restraunt exhaust hood right above the smoker, (not attactched) to help in the movement of the air to carry the smoke to the outside.
> 
> On the flip side, this room is going to be 10 ft. X 16 ft. and my plan is to insulate the walls and cieling and have hot & cold running water, counter tops space refridgerator and be able to do all my meat prep and smoking in this room. Is it my man cave, You bet.
> 
> Rich


That sounds great Rich....   Post pics for us to drool over.....  You gonna have the only key ??


----------



## rich-

Good evening Charles, I almost wish I had not read your reply to my smoke room build. Just kidding of course,

My reason for saying what I just did is because I just gave a over the stove hood away, When we got our new Modular home, It came with an electric range and range hood. We elected to use our existing gas range and our over the stove microwave which has an exhaust fan in it.

I sold the electric range and just gave the guy that hood, never thinking that I may have a use for it later. OH WELL.

Rich


----------



## charlesk

Well Rich

You get crap for keeping everything, then two days after you get rid of something you had sitting around for ten years you need it, never fails

I have my smoker in my attached garage and was trying come with a way to exhaust the smoke outside but you know the vent  so simple duh!!!!


----------



## pbjohnsen

If you are using wood or gas for fuel, be sure to have a combustion air intake somewhere to keep you alive. A 4 inch flex tube coming out somewhere near the smoker should work.

Curly


----------



## pote05

IMG_0449.jpg



__ pote05
__ Dec 20, 2012


















IMG_0382.jpg



__ pote05
__ Dec 20, 2012






Here is mine, it is inside one room of my Tiki Bar... No issues at all, had it that way for 3 months now. Use it at least Twice a week... Only use the AMNS for smoke that way the door is never open....   Have it vented with Dryer vent material outside...


----------



## pote05

IMG_0375.jpg



__ pote05
__ Dec 20, 2012


----------



## archernut

A range hood vented outside works great.


----------



## pellet

I was thinking a vent for the outside. A range hood vent should be the thing. Two more knobs to put on my last custom wood project and some final sanding then I go into retirement from custom work and doing my own thing. Wood or smoking project. Maybe I can build the walls for my little structure in my shop and have the boys haul them out and set them up. Power went out in this snow storm or I would have made the retirement official, over and done about 4:00 this after noon.


----------



## smoked out

I need someone to help me - - I live in a duplex and my neighbor has been smoking every single night since February 2015.  All of the smoke and fumes are coming into my home and I have developed a serious allergy to smoke (Mesquite).  He denys this.  He has to be venting it into the adjoining wall or attic.  My home and health are being ruined.  Please give me some suggestions on how to block this smoke.


----------



## daveomak

move.....


----------



## mummel

Stop trolling haha.  My plan is to get a shed too at some point and then put my smoker in it.  Whats the smallest I could go and still keep it comfortable?  You guys think one of those 7X7 Suncast sheds would be ok?  They come with a window and I could build a vent.  But that's a project for another day.  Involves a lawn renovation, trees being removed and landscaping etc......  I'll probably be single soon.


----------



## daveomak

12 X 14.....   TV..... Beer fridge.....  WxW carpet...  AC for the summer....   and a small butane stove for keeping the   Hors d'oeuvres   warm....   and maybe a poker table...


----------



## somfitily

Vented mine with 3" stove pipe through the concrete block wall. Only issue I get is on a windy day, the wind will blow the smoke back into the mailbox mod. I have. Trying to come upwith a solution for that. Maybe some sort of back draft damper?


----------

